# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - New Model : Coolpad , Orange , Optimus Repair Dead Boot added

## mohamed73

*ORT JTAG - New Model : Coolpad , Orange , Optimus Repair Dead Boot added*  ORT - JTAG UPDATE [03 January 2014]  Description :   *Coolpad 7560U Repair Boot  Supported*  *Orange Nivo Repair Boot  Supported*  *Optimus Nivo Repair Boot  Supported*   Release Notes and Files:   *Coolpad_7560U.dll**Coolpad_OPTIMUS_NIVO.dll**Coolpad_ORANGE_NIVO.dll* *Repair Dead Boot*    Repairing Coolpad 7560U   Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File "Coolpad_7560U.dll" Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

